# Karl Taylor Photography



## zeto88 (Jan 10, 2010)

Karl Taylor Photography - Masterclass DVD's.
Worth the buy? Or does anyone know of any rapidshares, or torrents for it?


----------



## boogschd (Jan 11, 2010)

PIRATE!!!

lol

srsly.. go look for it somewhere else

i dont think its tolerated here


----------



## zeto88 (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't see posting *about* pirating being a no-no in the rules?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 11, 2010)

Regardless of whether it's in the rules or not, discussion, promotion or otherwise encouraging software piracy or the theft of creative works is not tolerated round here.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 11, 2010)

There is of course this bit in the FAQs:



> *We do not condone the sharing of illegally acquired software, nor do we tolerate discussions regarding the distribution of same. Such posts will be removed or edited.



though it is quite near the bottom of the page...


----------



## zeto88 (Jan 11, 2010)

I can honestly say, I have _never_ read that far down.
Thanks though... I guess. Ahahaha.


----------

